# dead lift??



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

is it a fact that dead lifts are great for bulking??

it keeps coming up on forums and the like but is it true?

i might have to include them into my routine if its going to gain me a few extra pounds.

what do we think people?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i am an ectomorph, ive focussed on deads..look at me now..:becky:


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

my neck size keeps going up since started deadlifting! :$

compound moves are a must for mass. build your workouts around them.


----------



## weightgainer24 (Oct 16, 2010)

lovely stuff i enjoy deads anyway


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

cant beat deads squats and bench the big 3


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Do love deads, pulled my lower back real hard doing em last week!

Was walking around like a 137 year old after wards...

Think its a first too!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i was 7 stone wet thru when started training didnt have a clue really somehow eating everything got to 9 stone in prob 4 yrs a guy at gym showed us all how to squat dead proper

only time i put weight on it filled me out no end

deads rule lol(as well as squats)

used to do them 3 times a week


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

got any pics of you at 7 stone dan?

btw peeps dan actually has a fearsome set of abs..or did lol


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

sorry cal i'll look sometime but think erm no

think i have pics when i was 14 then nowt till 24ish when i went above9

haven't even any when diabetes sugars were3+(when first diagnosed as it almost killed me)

bad back cramps last night at work don't know why

i'm putting it down to lack of water as forgot me water bottle but did fill a protein jug up after 9pm

oh i still have abs just covered as i'm bulking some days they look great others totally covered

also i dont know if this hepls or hinders me but i have the unusual 8pack not 6 so me abs start right under me chest


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Personally I hate them ,lol.

They kill my hands and f*ck me up, lol.

Im currently using chalk but may switch to wrist wraps as its alittle better when I use my mates gloves but I feel wraps would be better


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Mattious said:


> Personally I hate them ,lol.
> 
> They kill my hands and f*ck me up, lol.
> 
> Im currently using chalk but may switch to wrist wraps as its alittle better when I use my mates gloves but I feel wraps would be better


I'd say to work on your grip or simply lower the weight.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d like to matty put a vid up of his form tbh..

ithink he`s seriously underlifting still..

mean that in the nicest way tho dude cos i know youre working youre ass off..


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

dont think there's anything wrong with using straps if it means u focus on your lifts. if your grips going b4 you finish your set your not working the muscle 2 maximum effect.

gotta say might get some stick 4 this but i wear gloves as well.............feel naked with out them.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i`d rather have decent forearms..

i can pull 240kg albeit as a partial nekkid so to speak and have forearms like popeye,

by using your grip only you work your upper arms more and get more growth..


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

well i just spent my teenage years wanking myself silly 2 build my forearms up lol. in truth my forearms are one of my week points prob use straps little more then i should but dont think would be able 2 really heavy deads or t-bar rows with out them.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

depends if youre lifting 200kg or 400kg really dont it...

depends whether theyre truly warrented..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

tried wraps, but didn't get on with them ... they made the bar too thick to hold and was constantly relying on the strap too much. Used hooks for a while to push my deads - better. but the only way to develop the grip strength required is to persevere with deadlifting with chalk alone. used to struggle after 160kgs to hold the bar beyond rep 3, so I lowered the weight off, took my belt off and did deads for reps to push my grip on. have now done, after warm up sets, 2 sets @ 200kgs for 6. and my grip did not fail.

e.g http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-discussion/30231-whats-everyone-deadlifting.html#post262526fficeffice" /><O></O>


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Well im slowly working towards 3 x 6 so I will stick at 120kg and go for 3 x 6. =]

I normal fail on my 6th rep on the last 2 sets anyway


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

then take longer rests in between sets..


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Well i have been deadlifting now for just 5 weeks or so and i am doing 110kg plus what ever the bar weighs for 5x5. Not a great amount but i started on 80kg so thats 30kg progress in a month or so. Not bad for a fatty with knee replacement and riddled with arthritis. All done with no gloves straps belt or chalk. In another 6 months i reckon il be pulling more respectable weights.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> then take longer rests in between sets..


yes I do, by the third set my hands are stinging :smash:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

awwwww try pissing on em...


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

fitdog said:


> Well i have been deadlifting now for just 5 weeks or so and i am doing 110kg plus what ever the bar weighs for 5x5. Not a great amount but i started on 80kg so thats 30kg progress in a month or so. Not bad for a fatty with knee replacement and riddled with arthritis. All done with no gloves straps belt or chalk. In another 6 months i reckon il be pulling more respectable weights.


if your deadlifting goal is "periodisation" then check this link out and download the excel zip;

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/powerlifting-strongman-forum/29815-jim-wendler-5-3-1-training-log.html#post257350

you just have to calculate your 1RM, which 110kg for 5 reps would = 127.5kg 1RM

it shows you how to gradually build up lifting weight.


----------

